# Beetle R



## Tetsugen (Jan 4, 2009)

Jaime or whoever else has had a good look at the platform, will an AWD system fit ?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In for details.


----------



## buster1967 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Does anyone know the likelihood that the Beetle R wouldnt be brought to the states?*

I had put my down payment of $495.00 for the Blk Pearl launch edition 2.0L TSI Turbo, fully loaded 
but when I saw that the Beetle R was possibly coming I told the VW dealer to cancel my order or apply it to the purchase of the Beetle R when it comes to the states. 

Back in 2000, I purchased the 1.8T Turbo Beetle than 1.5 years later VW came out with the 6 speed 
Turbo S......I was so jealous and wanted the more aggressive body style, more horsepower and nicer interior. 

I'm gonna be smart this time and wait.................

It's okay I have my Turbo R which is close to 300HP.....


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

I had a 2002 Beetle Turbo S. I always wanted a Beetle RSi. The new Beetle R will be the closest we can get to that (minus the AWD of course).


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh HEYSUS...if this is really it, I'm waiting...:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Tetsugen said:


> Jaime or whoever else has had a good look at the platform, will an AWD system fit ?


Yes, there is a central tunnel built into the floor plan and it has the multilink rear suspension available which means it should be able to take a Haldex coupling. The gas tank would need to be reshaped/moved but it should be possible. 

Rumors fluctuate now on whether a Beetle R will have AWD or FWD. VW has supposedly built a concept that Dr. Winterkorn hinted might be at the Frankfurt Auto Show.

We'll see.

-jamie


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Oh dear.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

If VW offered the Beetle R with AWD and DSG, I would have my replacement for the MKV R32.


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just make sure they offer DSG.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

smoove7410 said:


> Just make sure they all have a clutch pedal.


Fixed...


----------



## 4EversEnd (Jun 7, 2007)

kitty said:


> Fixed...


Hahaha

I've found a couple posts saying it's gonna be FWD and IMO in a car that small I agree. Best Motoring tested the Golf-R vs the Scirocco-R and the FWD car was faster around there track.


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any new info about the concept?


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Keeping it alive.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

You'll find out next Tuesday...


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You'll find out next Tuesday...


Now I can't wait. I just hope they do the car justice, and of course offer it with DSG and AWD though my gut says no AWD. I hope it is more obvious that it is the R version compared to the MKVI R to GTI. Maybe something more along the lines of the limited MKIV GLi compared to the Jetta.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Jaime is such a tease! I just hope the concept lives up to the original Beetle RSi that started the R cars program.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I doubt it. The RSI was $60k and originally built for club racing.


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers for a leak tomorrow.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

smoove7410 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for a leak tomorrow.


C'mon Jaime... it's Tuesday somewhere in the world... where's our Beetle R info?


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Premiere.....*

Da guckst Du!


----------



## MystkLp (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh lawd I'm spurtin' here. This just looks TOO BEAST


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*More to come....*

Handwerkskunst:































































Handwerkskunst:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Google is your friend!*

"
IAA 2011 - Beetle R Concept

Der Beetle als Sportwagen:
Weltpremiere der Design-Studie Beetle R Concept

Beetle R Concept mit individualisierter Front- und Heckpartie und 20-Zoll-Felgen
Sportsitzanlage des Beetle R Concept ist in edlem Nappaleder gearbeitet

Wolfsburg / Frankfurt, 13. September 2011

Der Buchstabe „R" als Zusatzbezeichnung verspricht bei Volkswagen eine Performance auf höchstem Niveau. Aktuell lösen dieses Versprechen der Golf R (199 kW / 270 PS) und Scirocco R (195 kW / 265 PS) mit Turbodruck ein. In einer Weltpremiere zeigt Volkswagen nun auf der IAA in Frankfurt eine dritte Variation dieses sportlichen Themas: den Beetle R Concept. Basis: The 21st Century Beetle. Wie seine zwei starken Brüder im Geiste, entstand auch die R-Version des Beetle vor den Toren Wolfsburgs in den Hallen der unternehmenseigenen Volkswagen R GmbH. Noch ist der Beetle R Concept eine Design-Studie. Wer den Beetle 2.0 TSI (147 kW / 200 PS) kennt, der weiß allerdings, welch dynamisches Potenzial in diesem neuen Auto steckt. Als „R" könnte der Beetle ein ähnliches Leistungspotenzial aufweisen, wie der Golf R und Scirocco R.

Exterieur mit 20-Zoll-Felgen

Der in „Seriousgrey" lackierte Beetle R Concept gibt optisch bereits einen sehr konkreten Ausblick auf eine mögliche Serienversion. Außen ist die Studie mit 20-Zoll-Talladega-Leichtmetallrädern ausgestattet, wie sie vom Design her auch auf dem Golf R und Scirocco R zum Einsatz kommen. Dort werden allerdings Talladega-Felgen im 18- und 19-Zoll-Format verbaut. Unter den mit 5 Dreifach-Speichen gestalteten Beetle-Rädern gut zu erkennen: die blauen Bremssättel im R-Design.

Neu gestaltete und breitere Stoßfänger

Komplett neu gestaltet haben die Designer die um 30 mm verbreiterten Front- und Heckstoßfänger. Vorn besteht das Stoßfänger-Modul praktisch aus 3 Lufteinlässen, die in der Kontrastfarbe „Schwarz Hochglanz" ausgeführt sind. Der mittlere Lufteinlass versorgt den Motor mit Sauerstoff, die beiden äußeren tragen zur Kühlung der Bremsen bei. Der Frontspoiler, ebenfalls in „Schwarz Hochglanz" lackiert, ist als flacher Splitter (mit einer Chromleiste) ausgeführt; Splitter dieser Art werden für gewöhnlich im Rennsport eingesetzt. Um den Temperaturhaushalt des Motors auch unter extremen Bedingungen im optimalen Bereich zu halten, befinden sich rechts und links in der Motorhaube Entlüftungsschlitze.

Hinten weist der Stoßfänger ebenfalls Luftauslässe auf, die in das Aerodynamikkonzept des Beetle R Concept eingebunden sind. Dazu gehört auch ein im unteren Bereich des Stoßfängers integrierter Diffusor. In Verbindung mit dem im Gegensatz zu den bis zu 200 PS starken Beetle-Serienmodellen deutlich größeren Heckspoiler samt schwarzer Abrisskante werden so ideale Abtriebswerte an der Hinterachse erreicht. Optisch wie akustisch ein Highlight ist die Abgasanlage mit ihren 2 verchromten Doppelendrohren.

Seitlich gehen die Stoßfänger in die freitragenden Kotflügel über; auch die sind dementsprechend pro Seite um 15 Millimeter breiter. In „Schwarz Hochglanz" gehalten sind die Seitenschweller; hier eingearbeitet ist eine edle Chromleiste. Gleichfalls in „Schwarz Hochglanz" lackiert sind das Dach, das hier nach hinten anschließende Oberteil der Heckklappe, die Außenspiegelgehäuse und die Türgriffe.

Interieur mit Nappaleder-Sportsitzanlage

Wie bei den R-Modellen üblich, präsentiert sich auch das Interieur sportlich individualisiert. Fahrer und Beifahrer nehmen auf Motorsportschalensitzen mit sogenannten Ergopads aus grauem Nubukleder Platz. Bezogen sind die Sitze mit schwarzem Nappaleder. Hier eingeprägt: das R-Logo. Die Nähte und Keder der Sitze sind im Farbton „Space Blue" gearbeitet.

Die bereits im Exterieur eingesetzte Kontrastfarbe „Schwarz Hochglanz" wird im Innenraum unter anderem für die Applikationen in der Instrumententafel und die Zierelemente rund um den Schaltknauf eingesetzt. R-spezifisch gestaltet haben die Interieur-Designer zudem die Instrumente. Modifiziert wurden dabei sowohl das zentrale Kombiinstrument (Drehzahlmesser mittig im Stile von Sportwagen) sowie die oberhalb der Mittelkonsole angeordneten Zusatzinstrumente. Mit dem R-Logo veredelt sind die Einstiegsleisten. Aus gebürstetem Aluminium gefertigt werden indes die Kappen der Pedalerie. Analog zu den Sitzen mit blauem Keder wurden die Textilfußmatten mit einem blau-schwarzen Doppeleinfassband versehen.
"


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Über Bug!


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

" IAA 2011 - Beetle R Concept The Beetle as sports cars: World premiere of the Design study Beetle R Concept Beetle R Concept with individualized front and Heckpartie and 20-tariff rims Sport seat plant of the Beetle R Concept is worked in noble Nappaleder Wolfsburg/Frankfurt, 13 September 2011 The letter „ R" as auxiliary designation a performance promises on highest level with Volkswagen. Up-to-date this promise the gulf redeems R (199 KW/270 HP) and Scirocco R (195 KW/265 HP) with turbo-printing. In a world premiere Volkswagen shows now on the IAA in Frankfurt a third variation of this sporty topic: the Beetle R Concept. Basis: The 21st Century Beetle. Like its two strong brothers in the spirit, also the R-version of the Beetle developed before the gates of Wolfsburg into resounding the enterprise-own Volkswagen R GmbH. Still the Beetle R Concept is a Design study. Who knows the Beetle 2,0 TSI (147 KW/200 HP), white however, what dynamic potential in this new car puts. As „ R" the Beetle could exhibit a similar achievement potential, as the gulf R and Scirocco R. Exterieur with 20-tariff rims In „ Seriousgrey" painted Beetle R Concept optically already gives a very concrete view on a possible series version. Outside the study is equipped with 20-Zoll-Talladega-Leichtmetallrädern, as they are used from the Design also on the gulf R and Scirocco R. There however Talladega rims become in 18 - and 19-Zoll-Format blocks. To recognize under the Beetle wheels arranged with 5 three-fold spokes well: the blue brake calipers in the R-Design. Arranged new and broader bumpers The designers arranged the front and tail bumpers completely widened around 30 mm new. The bumper module in front consists those practically of 3 air intakes, in the contrasting color „ black Hochglanz" are implemented. The middle air intake supplies the engine with oxygen, the two outside contributes to the cooling of the brakes. The front spoiler, likewise in „ black Hochglanz" painted, is implemented as flat fragments (with a chrome border); Fragments of this kind are used for usual in racing. In order to hold the temperature budget of the engine also under extreme conditions within the optimal range, air discharge slots are on the right of and left in the hood. In the back the bumper exhibits likewise air discharge openings, which are merged into the aero dynamic concept of the Beetle R Concept. In addition also a diffuser integrated within the lower range of the bumper belongs. In connection with contrary to the Beetle standard models clearly larger tail spoiler including black outline edge, strong up to 200 HP, so ideal drift values at the rear axle are reached. Optically like a highlight the exhaust system with its 2 chromium plating double final pipes is acoustic. Laterally the bumpers change into the cantilever fenders; also those are accordingly broader per side around 15 millimeters. In „ black Hochglanz" the Seitenschweller is held; here trained is a noble chrome border. Also in „ black Hochglanz" painted are the roof, that here to the rear following upper section of the rear flap, the outside mirror housings and the door handles. Interieur with Nappaleder Sportsitzanlage As usual is the case for the R-models, also the Interieur presents itself sportily individualized. Drivers and front seat passengers take place on engine haven bowl seats with so-called Ergopads from grey Nubukleder. The seats with black Nappaleder are referred. Here stamped: the R-logo. The seams and piping of the seats are in the colour „ space Blue" worked. The contrasting color already used in the Exterieur „ black Hochglanz" in the interior among other things for the applications in the instrument panel and the Zierelemente around the Schaltknauf one uses approximately. the Interieur designers arranged R-specific besides the instruments. Were modified thereby both the central combination instrument (tachometers centrically in styles of sports cars) as well as the auxiliary instruments arranged above the center console. With the R-logo the entrance borders are improved. From brushed aluminum to be manufactured meanwhile the caps of the Pedalerie. Similarly to the seats with blue piping the textile floor mats were provided with a blue-black double setting in volume. "


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm in love.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bring this over DSG as the antidote to a manual only Golf R. This thing is freaking hot.


----------



## skertcho (Sep 14, 2011)

*Canceling my preorder.*

I want one of this, I'll wait as long as its needed to get one!!!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Eww automatic... It's got to come with a 6-speed, it just has to... :facepalm:


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, there is a central tunnel built into the floor plan and it has the multilink rear suspension available which means it should be able to take a Haldex coupling. The gas tank would need to be reshaped/moved but it should be possible.
> 
> Rumors fluctuate now on whether a Beetle R will have AWD or FWD. VW has supposedly built a concept that Dr. Winterkorn hinted might be at the Frankfurt Auto Show.
> 
> ...


An AWD Beetle R would be extremely interesting and would probably help differentiate it from the Scirocco R in Europe. If it did come as AWD, that might be enough to make me consider it as a possible cost-saving option to the Golf R (assuming it's priced lower than the Golf R). All things being equal, though (like price and performance), my needs are better filled with the Golf. There is a unique appeal, though, in the more aggressive look of the Beetle R.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Best VW Beetle EVER produced! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> Best _*New*_ VW Beetle EVER produced! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


Fixed! 
It is for sure a great looking car though :thumbup:


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

interna said:


>


 I love it. That rear end looks so mean :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Angry Bug sez: "I will be taken seriously... I must be respected."


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet ride.
Do want


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

way schmexier than the golf r.


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

Please bring this to North America with AWD..... HEY VW ARE YOU LISTENING TO US!!!????


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Eosluvr said:


> Please bring this to North America with AWD..... HEY VW ARE YOU LISTENING TO US!!!????


I asked Jaime directly, and he said that it would most likely be FWD like the Scirocco R, but that AWD is possible. Point is... I think we need to start a serious lobbying campaign to get the car here with AWD. I'm so enamored by it that I'm considering putting off a potential Golf R purchase to get this.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

++

Facebook group?


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

FWD and AWD, FWD price would be more affordable and if you have the extra $$ you can get an AWD.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

The Beetle just showed up here, so I wouldn't expect an R version until after the Golf R has had its run. 

Bring it!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

oidoglr said:


> ++
> 
> Facebook group?






JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> FWD and AWD, FWD price would be more affordable and if you have the extra $$ you can get an AWD.


x2!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/242368679148375/

Beetle R facebook group.

Let's pile in as many people as possible!


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

gizmopop said:


> The Beetle just showed up here, so I wouldn't expect an R version until after the Golf R has had its run.
> 
> Bring it!


Speaking of the Golf R, we just took our first deposit on a new Golf R today! It is going to be sweet!


----------



## yellow bunny (Dec 21, 2004)

Awesome! I hope they make it into production.


----------



## TurboVW86 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!! WOW :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Any R should be offered with the 6 speed.. DSG is junk 100k and its tranny time. Shameful really


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't think the question is whether or not it will make it into production... every R concept has so far. The questions that are relevant to us are: 

1. Will it come to the US? 
2. Will it be AWD? 
3. Will it use a 6MT or DSG? 
4. Would you pay as much as $38,000 (the price of a loaded 2 door Golf R) out the door to own one?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Those 'Talladega' wheels customized in chrome are fantastic looking !


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

venom600 said:


> 4. Would you pay as much as $38,000 (the price of a loaded 2 door Golf R) out the door to own one?


 Where are you getting $38,000? According to autoblog.com the 3 door is $34,160 with destination and the only option, nav and sunroof, is $2100 which takes the price to $36,260 not $38,000.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Any R should be offered with the 6 speed.. DSG is junk 100k and its tranny time. Shameful really


 Only 100k... REALLY??? That's no good!!! 

I'm thinking about getting a TDI with DSG with the objective of driving 300,000+ miles. Around SoCal, manual is a pain during rush hour.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> :heart:


 :heart:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Only 100k... REALLY??? That's no good!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a TDI with DSG with the objective of driving 300,000+ miles. Around SoCal, manual is a pain during rush hour.


 Check out futrells channel on fb. 100k mile dsg mated to a tdi spitting out clutch springs.. and destroying the trans :laugh: Only a sucker would buy a dsg


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Where are you getting $38,000? According to autoblog.com the 3 door is $34,160 with destination and the only option, nav and sunroof, is $2100 which takes the price to $36,260 not $38,000.


I said out the door. Including Tax, Title, License fees, it's likely to be closer to 39k based on what people are seeing from their Golf R orders.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Around SoCal, manual is a pain during rush hour.


Pansy.


----------



## WoodOne337 (Nov 23, 2003)

Has there been any more news on Beetle R production in the last six months?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

VW has fallen noticeably silent on both the TDI and R Beetles.

Bill


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

They can't even make one loaded Turbo yet (gauges, HID, sunroof, sport suspension, 19") so forget about them being capable of piecing together an R that isn't a concept. I wouldn't expect too much news until they can get past their current launch issues.

VW is good on creating interesting, buildable, sellable concepts that may never see the light of day.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Any R should be offered with the 6 speed.. DSG is junk 100k and its tranny time. Shameful really


really? The DSG has to be rebuilt at 100k? I know it needs a fluid change every 20k which seems like a lot.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

BeetleCurious said:


> I know it needs a fluid change every 20k which seems like a lot.


DSG service is every 40,000 miles per VW specs.

Bill


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

I asked Jaime a week or so ago and the current word is that it seems that the Golf R/TTS 2.0T won't work in the Beetle due to cooling issues. They are instead looking at putting the 3.6l VR6 (which makes 280 or 300hp depending on the application) in the car in a FWD configuration. They already have test mules out with that configuration.


----------



## polk808 (Aug 7, 2011)

any updates on the beetle R coming into production/and possibly coming into the USA?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

polk808 said:


> any updates on the beetle R coming into production/and possibly coming into the USA?


 You can now have a Beetle R (minus AWD) for a fraction of the cost that the eventual R will 
cost you. Starting with upgrading all your mounts and bushings to the 75 durometer (strength 
level) that currently is in the 'already here' Golf R. Then having APR apply their Stage I upgrade to 
bring hp up to 250+ and torque to 297 while adding their Carbonio Intake. Stage II by APR 
will then have you upgrade the Backpipe and Downpipe Exhaust Assembly. 'Throatier' sounding 
'Cat Backs' are presently in development at both APR and Borla. They should be available 
very soon. APR also has a 'short shifter' for 6 speed manual transmissions that has been 
developed in conjunction with VW Racing. Further recommendations would be to have steel 
braided brake hoses added for much faster, better stopping, as well as switching to a much 
more 'heat' effective brake fluid. P.S. - I'm also assuming you have the Turbo Beetle's sport 
suspension. If not, an upgrade to that area should be done as well. APR also offers a replacement 
intercooler that adds almost three times more air cooling capacity than the oem one. The 
benefit of this upgrade will become evident when doing spirited driving on hot, muggy days, for 
it will allow you to avoid the sluggish responses all cars with smaller intercoolers have at those 
times.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I disagree with you, theres a lot more to this car than the engine and some bolt-ons.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> I disagree with you, theres a lot more to this car than the engine and some bolt-ons.


 Like what?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Special interior, exterior bumpers, wider fenders, vented hood, dual exhaust, AWD, lots of stuff. 

Your 2012 Turbo isn't a Beetle R, nor will it ever be, sorry.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> Special interior, exterior bumpers, wider fenders, vented hood, dual exhaust, AWD, lots of stuff.
> 
> Your 2012 Turbo isn't a Beetle R, nor will it ever be, sorry.


 You're talking minor exterior tweaks, that will probably be available via the aftermarket soon 
after it arrives, and not performance related items. You add the items I mentioned and 
'performance wise' a Beetle R will not be able to out perform an APR Stage II Beetle car that is 
at a much lower cost to the buyer. I'm not a big fan of the look of the Golf R body but with regard 
to performance, my APR enriched Beetle is closer to it than any Beetle R that comes to fruition. 
Heck, even the Recaro seats that are shown in both R's can be added for about $3,000 - $4,000 
if someone wanted it in a base Turbo Beetle. P.S. - If I have to spend what a Beetle R will wind 
up costing, I'll opt to wait for a Scirocco R. On a 'bling' level that car is 'BLING! BLING! BLING!, 
and then some!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

So what you're saying is you regret not waiting for the R.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> So what you're saying is you regret not waiting for the R.


 If you're talking about a Scirocco R then that is a new discusion onto itself. The Beetle R 
will most likely not even arrive in the U.S. because of the high price VW will demand. 
They should think more along the lines of the Scirocco, for that's the car VW enthusiasts 
really want.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm talking about the Beetle R.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> I'm talking about the Beetle R.


 If the car ever arrives in the U.S., and you decide to pay what they will be asking 
for what amounts to nothing that you can't add yourself to a Turbo beetle right now, 
let me know, for I've got a bridge here in Brooklyn that you may also be interested 
in purchasing.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You're kidding yourself. You can throw an R32 bodykit on a 2.0L Golf and it's still a 2.0L Golf. Nobody's going to be swapping Beetle R bumpers, fenders, hoods, interior, etc for a looong time. Not to mention the AWD and the rumours of a 3.6L V6. 

You obviously don't want your new, (and still very nice!) car to be obsolete but that's life.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> If the car ever arrives in the U.S., and you decide to pay what they will be asking
> for what amounts to nothing that you can't add yourself to a Turbo beetle right now,
> let me know, for I've got a bridge here in Brooklyn that you may also be interested
> in purchasing.


 Actually, because the Beetle is manufactured in North America, it costs less to produce for our market (and subsequently to buy) than a Scirocco would if they imported them from Europe. A Beetle R, even with AWD, would cost less than a comparable Golf R or Scirocco R for this reason (amongst others). This is also the primary reason why the Passat is now built in Tennessee, so that they can sell it for a lower, more competitive price than if they had simply imported the European one. Also, there's a lot more to an .:R model than simply a few minor add-ons. If you actually add up the cost to convert a run-of-the-mill standard Golf or GTI into a full blown Golf R strictly using the aftermarket, you'd probably give up on the idea very quickly. Having the OEM parts bin available, though, to upgrade your lower spec model is a very convenient thing for us enthusiasts nonetheless.  

VW likes to overengineer their cars, probably for reliability and durability. This is part of the reason why you can throw so much more horsepower into it (via the aftermarket) without having the entire engine implode (or explode). An .:R model has every part related to its performance upgraded so that it can withstand the extra power without having any parts failures over the expected life of the car, even with regular, daily abuse. The actual list of parts that are different between a GTI and Golf R is quite long and would be expensive to replicate. Is it cheaper to simply throw an APR Stage III tune onto a GTI and call it a day? Sure. But that APR GTI will be a completely different kind of car than the Golf R and anyone who has driven both will tell you so. It's not about the pure numbers. It's about everything else, like the feel of the car, the sensation of how it drives and handles, the actual experience of being inside it. An .:R vehicle is supposed to feel like more, not necessarily in just pure performance numbers or statistics, but in other less tangible ways. 

Also in a marginally related note, if they actually shoehorned a 3.6l VR6 into there with AWD (which I realize isn't the rumor, but even so), I would completely forsake the Golf R for the Beetle R. In an instant. And to hell with having four doors, I'd force myself to make do with a coupe somehow.  (I'm such a sucker for that VR6.)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> You're kidding yourself. You can throw an R32 bodykit on a 2.0L Golf and it's still a 2.0L Golf. Nobody's going to be swapping Beetle R bumpers, fenders, hoods, interior, etc for a looong time. Not to mention the AWD and the rumours of a 3.6L V6.
> 
> You obviously don't want your new, (and still very nice!) car to be obsolete but that's life.


 I've already seen a custom Turbo Beetle they showed at a show in Japan that looked even 
better than the Beetle R concept originally shown at Frankfurt with regard to exterior and 
interior. The 'looong' time you talk about may not be as long as you think. And your 'rumours' 
of a 3.6L V6 arriving in a Beetle R will be a reality when pigs fly.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

We may not even get the R in the U.S. or anywhere for that matter. AWD is not looking likely so the beetle R is not going to particularly special. You can chip a turbo yourself, put bigger brakes on, and swap springs and have the performance equivalent. The looks of the Beetle R are a little too boy-racer for me so I'd pass if I actually wanted the gas turbo in thie first place. No AWD is a no-go for me. Atleast the Golf actually benefits from the styling changes in R form. 

No need to debate a car I think we'll *never* see outside the auto show circuit.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

If there's a beetle with a 3.6l vr being made, I will seriously do everything in my power to try to be 1st in line. One condition: It must have 3 pedals. :heart:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> If there's a beetle with a 3.6l vr being made, I will seriously do everything in my power to try to be 1st in line. One condition: It must have 3 pedals. :heart:


You know, HPA in Canada is doing wild things with imported Scirocco's, even adding AWD
to their top model. Maybe they will be first to build a Beetle R? Problem is, they are a 'tad'
pricey with the Scirocco's ranging from about $85,000 to $150,000...and only allowed to
be registered in Texas or Florida.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

ridgemanron said:


> You know, HPA in Canada is doing wild things with imported Scirocco's, even adding AWD
> to their top model. Maybe they will be first to build a Beetle R? Problem is, they are a 'tad'
> pricey with the Scirocco's ranging from about $85,000 to $150,000...and only allowed to
> be registered in Texas or Florida.


Yeah I've read all about those cars, but i could never pay that kind of money for these cars.

Plus, I'd rather a stock one that I can modify myself. :beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> If there's a beetle with a 3.6l vr being made, I will seriously do everything in my power to try to be 1st in line. One condition: It must have 3 pedals. :heart:


Yep me too. I'd do whatever I had to to own one.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> You know, HPA in Canada is doing wild things with imported Scirocco's, even adding AWD
> to their top model. Maybe they will be first to build a Beetle R? Problem is, they are a 'tad'
> pricey with the Scirocco's ranging from about $85,000 to $150,000...and only allowed to
> be registered in Texas or Florida.




Buy a golf r. Exchange accordingly. = beetle r. Sell golf r with fwd beetle parts. Hmmmm I just saved 130000 to 65000. :screwy:


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

SMG8vT said:


> Yep me too. I'd do whatever I had to to own one.


Apr was cramming one in a new red beetle. I saw this with my own eyes


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Bigbadcj said:


> Apr was cramming one in a new red beetle. I saw this with my own eyes


a 3.6?

I thought APR "dislikes" the VR6


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jamie mentioned VW using the 3.6? I find this hard to believe as VW (and most other manufacturers) are giving up on thirsty 6 cylinders in favor of their slew of turbo engines. If they can't get the proper cooling how would it be better with the 3.6? 

I'm guessing the production delays have slowed down all Beetle models. The Beetle Convertible was supposed to premiere earlier this year but was pushed back because of the issues with the standard Beetles. All the buff books stated VW would be producing the R.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Jamie mentioned VW using the 3.6? I find this hard to believe as VW (and most other manufacturers) are giving up on thirsty 6 cylinders in favor of their slew of turbo engines.


Not saying Jamie is a liar, I'm just questioning if he ACTUALLY said this.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Not saying Jamie is a liar, I'm just questioning if he ACTUALLY said this.


Not sure, but supposedly they tested the 3.6 in the MKV R32 before deciding it wasn't possible/feasible without really heavy modification to the car, so the fact that there are mules testing the configuration doesn't necessarily mean it'll come to pass unfortunately. It's not impossible that he said it, but even if he did, that doesn't guarantee it'll make it to production. That being said, I could see how the fact that the nose of the car has no opening above the lower bumper grill openings could lead to issues cooling a high performance turbo 4. Even the Scirocco has an opening near the base of the hood (albeit a small one), but the Beetle is all sealed up.

But again, this is all conjecture anyway. Until a concrete decision is made and the camouflaged mule is heard roaming around, we can only guess as to what will be under the hood. Once the mule is out and about, it should be obvious if it's a VR6 or a turbo 4. I'll be honest, I'll be surprised if it's a VR6 under there, because my understanding of it was always that they were trying to slowly phase out this engine due to multiple factors that work against it (as the whole industry is moving towards smaller displacement, turbocharging, and greater fuel efficiency). 

It would be a nice surprise, though, despite the disadvantages. In spite of the fact that it'll probably adversely affect the handling, make the car nose heavy, drink fuel down like an SUV, I still hold an irrational kind of affection for that engine. The power delivery, the sound, I just love the way it feels compared to a turbo-4. It would be a nice going away present to the VR6 to shove it into the front of a high performance Beetle.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Not saying Jamie is a liar, I'm just questioning if he ACTUALLY said this.


I'm the one he said it to. Would you like for me to post the PM verbatim?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

venom600 said:


> I'm the one he said it to. Would you like for me to post the PM verbatim?


Absolutely.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I had read that November would be when the convertible would emerge. I remember
mentioning this to the head honcho at VW in Brooklyn some time back and he said,
"makes sense that they would release it too late for summer !'


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Absolutely.


...or, you know, you could just ask him yourself. Takes two seconds. But since I brought it up...




[email protected] said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected] is offline
> Administrator [email protected]'s Avatar
> 
> ...


and in response to my question about VW putting so much power through the front wheels



[email protected] said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected] is offline
> Administrator [email protected]'s Avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

Of note:
He doesn't mention what the actual engine of the new Golf R is, only that it doesn't fit into the engine bay of the Beetle and has cooling issues.

What could be more difficult to shoehorn into the front of a Beetle than a 3.6l VR6, I wonder? 

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

randomkoreanguy said:


> Of note:
> He doesn't mention what the actual engine of the new Golf R is, only that it doesn't fit into the engine bay of the Beetle and has cooling issues.
> 
> What could be more difficult to shoehorn into the front of a Beetle than a 3.6l VR6, I wonder?
> ...


He was specifically referring to the 2.0T FSI engine in the current Golf R. It was mentioned in earlier correspondence I didn't post.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

Hm. Another question then, he mentioned the electro-mechanical diff would be a stop-gap. That implies that it's a solution that's of a temporary nature. Did he mention any possibility of what a permanent fix would be? Would it be a solution that would be in place essentially until the next generation (third gen, I suppose) Beetle? Given that the Focus RS was FWD, having a 300-ish horsepower VR6 Beetle has some bit of precedent, but VW has always seemed reluctant to shove that much power to just the front wheels in the past. (Until the Scirocco R appeared, which has very positive reviews, as does the Focus RS.)


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

If this happens, I will be a really happy camper in the future when it arrives and I can buy a 'new' VR6 powered car as a fun daily. 

If the newer passat vr6s came with 3 pedals, i would've already


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

If the Beetle R has a 3.6L and 3 pedals it will be in my garage...


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

damn i am holding out for AWD 2.0t beetle. hell i really just want the AWD. i guess i could be alright with an awd 3.6l beetle.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Any news on this? I'm really hoping they bring the Beetle R into production... 

I'm building a MK4 Beetle R while I wait. I've got a low-mileage 3.2 sitting here on a pallet, ordering the rest of the parts next week. :laugh:


----------



## WoodOne337 (Nov 23, 2003)

Updates?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> a 3.6?
> 
> I thought APR "dislikes" the VR6


I was wrong: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5799425-APR-3.6-VR6-Beetle


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

The saga of what to put into a potential Beetle R is a long story. The shortest version is that the all-new version of the 2.0TFSI that will be built at the new engine factory in Mexico wouldn't work in the new Beetle without some investment in tooling. Rumor has it upper management said no way to the VR6 in the Beetle R and gave approval to make the investment necessary to fit the new 2.0TFSI (this is a new version that has the exhaust manifold liquid cooled and integrated into the head). 

So if we apply some deductive logic to all this, it would make sense that VW is going to source all 2.0TFSI engines for Beetle and Jetta from the new engine factory in northern Mexico (which is also building the new 1.8TFSI that will replace the 2.5 inline-5). That would mean a new 2.0TFSI across the board in the Beetle and Jetta in the next 14-16 months I'd guess. This new engine is supposedly the single new 2.0T moving forward that can be used in 210-280hp applications. 

So it would appear *if* the Beetle R gets the green light, it would use the 2.0T.

-jamie


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The saga of what to put into a potential Beetle R is a long story. The shortest version is that the new all-new version of the 2.0TFSI that will be built at the new engine factory in Mexico wouldn't work in the new Beetle without some investment in tooling. Rumor has it upper management said no way to the VR6 in the Beetle R and gave approval to make the investment necessary to fit the new 2.0TFSI (this is a new version that has the exhaust manifold liquid cooled and integrated into the head).
> 
> So if we apply some deductive logic to all this, it would make sense that VW is going to source all 2.0TFSI engines for Beetle and Jetta from the new engine factory in northern Mexico (which is also building the new 1.8TFSI that will replace the 2.5 inline-5). That would mean a new 2.0TFSI across the board in the Beetle and Jetta in the next 14-16 months I'd guess. This new engine is supposedly the single new 2.0T moving forward that can be used in 210-280hp applications.
> 
> ...


I love that VR6 engine to death, probably to the point of being irrational about it, but that being said, I do understand the decision to shoot it down. I recently had a chance to drive around a Camaro SS, and I was shocked at how close the MPG numbers are to the R32, given how much larger the engine is and how much more horsepower it produces. VWAG's 2.0T engine is universally loved and praised, so using the new version of it in the Beetle R does make more sense. That being said, I think sometimes there's nothing logical about being a car enthusiast and sometimes going against logic produces cars like the Toyota GT86/Scion FR-S/Subaru BRZ (which, for me, is like the shock of the decade that this car came out of a company like Toyota who has been completely disinterested in anything sporty since the dawn of the Prius). But the whole front wheel drive only news makes me feel like the 2.0 is the better choice in the end anyway, so c'est la vie.


----------

